# NC and SC Meetup Vote for the weekend :)



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Here are your options...


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Hi Liz!
I voted, but can adjust a little bit. I have a prior committment on October 3-4th, and my guys will be gone the 10th-11th. (They would like to come if the date fits). The other dates you have listed I can be there...

~Next~


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Late Oct. would be best for me if I can make it up that way.


----------

